# Paint.NET Video-Tutorial Sammlung [HD]



## PaintNETutorial (28. Juli 2010)

Ja moin moin Leute,
Ich wollte gerne meine Paint.NET Tutorial's aus meinem Youtubekanal "PaintNETutorial" hier verlinken,
Da ich dachte: "Hey, tutorials.de könnte soetwas vielleicht noch brauchen! ".

Alle Tutorial's sind zu 75% aus meiner Stimme - der Rest ist Video & Intro.

Ok, diese Liste wird täglich / alle zwei Tage aktuellisiert, solange es neue Tutorial's gibt.
Auserdem sind die ersten 3 Tutorial's ziemlich am Anfang gewesen, also bitte nicht beim 3. Video stoppen, weil es noch etwas schrecklich ist, Danke! 

Alle Video's sind in 720p, also HD-Ready.
In KEINER meiner Tutorial's werde ich Plugin's benutzen - also für standard Paint.NET!

Fangen wir nun also an,

-----------------------------------------------------------------------|

*Grundlagen und Steuerung in Paint.NET*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCsLxQTdmpA

*Simpler-3D-Text & Schatten-Texte*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdDeLYjNK6E

*Glas-Effekt*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcNxZN4GCD0

*Feuer-Text*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XANJlMdl7Q

*Blitz-Effekt*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htRxidL4gpg

-----------------------------------------------------------------------|

*Einfärben*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f4DLIzLYIQ

*Iris bunter einfärben*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVdmOiKm86E

*Youtube-Kanal-Design erstellen - 1/2*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr3hs_FuB1E

*Youtube-Kanal-Design erstellen - 2/2*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJG-9gejlHU

*Neon-Texte*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAJDDwUh14M

-----------------------------------------------------------------------|

*Userbar erstellen*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Boq9R0sI9mM

*Zähne verweißern*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHojK2RxRaE

*Gesichter retuschieren*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i80C6JR7Y_w

*Youtube-Kanal-Design verbessern*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNTHSTYftU0

*Abstrakte Gemälde erstellen*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUHwDY9VH04

-----------------------------------------------------------------------|

*Objekte reflektieren lassen*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1OACdBuYTE
( Achtung, hierbei habe ich ein schlechtes Beispiel genommen! )

*Benutzung des Stempel/-Klontool's - 1/2*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2GDyycxoA0

*Benutzung des Stempel/-klontool's - 2/2*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0iS97lXvXc

*Simpler Hintergrund*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nEUVbqlNHc

*Laser/-Lichtschwerter*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNLtqVTypag

-----------------------------------------------------------------------|

*Coca-Cola Hintergrund*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQsBlIrMiu0

*Richtig ausschneiden - 1/2*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtD5_KDPPco

*Richtig ausschneiden - 2/2*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wG0ba_uDvE

*QUICKTIPP: Custom-Brushe's-Mini*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_60NTBONIjk

*Bilder altern lassen*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbABTOnpYmw

-----------------------------------------------------------------------|

*iPod Hintergrund - 1/2*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cElv152FPtQ

*iPod Hintergrund - 2/2*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFrSb96yvPk

*Fotorahmen: Bild ersetzen*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnk8F3F5rlY

*Polarinvertierter Hintergrund*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovEIgVSG1FU
*
Gefrierter Text* - Teil 1/2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7SsSkMPuY8

-----------------------------------------------------------------------|

*Gefrierter Text* - Teil 2/2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vi6GY94L8EM

*Fell-Monster *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGDxySdlQAU

*Fingerabdrücke erstellen*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ2mC2RN7YA

*Abgenutzer Teppich*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKexXozSJro

*Ein Remake zum Tutorial "Userbar in Paint.NET".*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdXzY0nQe-w

-----------------------------------------------------------------------|

So, das war's erstmal!
Neue Tutorial's kommen jeden zweiten Tag, falls mir eine Idee gekommen ist, falls nicht, dann kommt es spätestens in einer Woche.
( Eher gesagt 5 Tagen. )
Mal abgesehen von den Ferien.

*Ich würde mich sehr über ein feedback von euch freuen, falls ihr meine Video's mögt und ihr einen Youtube-Account habt, könnt ihr mich abonnieren um mich zu unterstützen, Danke! *

*duck*


----------



## PaintNETutorial (31. Juli 2010)

*Abgenutzer Teppich in Paint.NET*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKexXozSJro


----------



## regurge (31. Juli 2010)

gibts ne Möglichkeit in Paint ähnlich wie in Photoshop mit indizierten Farben zu arbeiten?

Sehr Gute Videotutorials!


----------



## PaintNETutorial (31. Juli 2010)

Das weiß ich nicht.
Aber wie es aussieht wird es statt auf 24 Bit auf 8 Bit gesenkt, richtig?
Dann einfach beim Speichern auf 8 Bit wechseln und fertig. 

Aber ich schätze mal es ist anders gemeint .. naja, ich habe es mir nur kurz durchgelesen per Google.

Ein kleines Remake zum Tutorial "Userbar in Paint.NET".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdXzY0nQe-w


----------

